# Face Book or My Space



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I want to create a friend networking page like My Space or Face Book. For some reason I think My Space is band in Dubai. I think it's because I tried to log on when I was in Dubai and couldn't.... Can anyone recommend something? I was thinking this would be a good way to keep contact with friends and family while I am in Dubai.

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Facebook tends to be available spasmodically here
Sorry cant help with My sapce


----------



## zeesh2 (May 28, 2008)

Hi,

Facebook should be alright here, it works pretty OK. There was some talk about Facebook being banned - not completely but some sections/apps/pages which promoted morally unacceptable behavior (!!!).

I guess Facebook should do the trick for you.

cheers,
Zeesh


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Smiles:-) said:


> I want to create a friend networking page like My Space or Face Book. For some reason I think My Space is band in Dubai. I think it's because I tried to log on when I was in Dubai and couldn't.... Can anyone recommend something? I was thinking this would be a good way to keep contact with friends and family while I am in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Smiles,

I have just joined a new networking group which combines the holy trinity of networking sites into one.

Give it a go....it's called

youspacemybooktubeface.com


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Both facebook & myspace are available in the UAE. They have not been banned. 

What you will find however, is that certain links will be banned if the content is deemed 'inconsistent with the morals of the UAE'. Anyone using the internet of a regular basis will get used to seeing the blue & red page that pops up, even for some innocuous links.


-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I use Facebook to keep in touch and update my friends and family.

As Elphaba says, some links are banned but there again, most of the links are rubbish anyway!


----------



## gentlebeing (Jun 23, 2008)

Agree with the senior expat. You could even be in touch with people through the forums. try expatexchange dot com


----------

